# Looking for new friends in Tauranga



## spiderpig (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi there,
we are a couple of 27 and 28, who have just moved over from the uk,
we are looking for new friends in the area, we both work from home so can be available any time to do anything, we are up for any activities that get us out the house.

thanks
spiderpigs


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

spiderpig said:


> Hi there,
> we are a couple of 27 and 28, who have just moved over from the uk,
> we are looking for new friends in the area, we both work from home so can be available any time to do anything, we are up for any activities that get us out the house.
> 
> ...


Welcome to NZ

We're not in Tauranga (but i bet Jen answers you!).
Best advice from me - join some clubs. It's a great way of meeting people initially, even if you don't stay a member long.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

spiderpig said:


> Hi there,
> we are a couple of 27 and 28, who have just moved over from the uk,
> we are looking for new friends in the area, we both work from home so can be available any time to do anything, we are up for any activities that get us out the house.
> 
> ...


Hi

I sent you a private message with my contact details on and some ideas for getting about. Give me a call


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 3, 2011)

jenswaters said:


> Hi
> 
> I sent you a private message with my contact details on and some ideas for getting about. Give me a call


Hi Jen, thanks for your reply,
I know this may sound like a stupid question but how do I get to my private messages on here?

thanks
Spiderpig


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

spiderpig said:


> Hi Jen, thanks for your reply,
> I know this may sound like a stupid question but how do I get to my private messages on here?
> 
> thanks
> Spiderpig


Go to the top right of the page, just below the options (i.e. "contact", "about" etc) and just below to the right you will see a yellow box with your username, visits, date, and a link to "private messages". Try this.


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Jen,
cant seem to send you a private message on here, I wonder if its because i'm a new member. We would love to meet up with you for a cuppa and chat, what time best suits you, where do you fancy meeting.

Will text you in the morning,
thanks
again
spiderpigs


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think PMs don't work until you've made 5 posts. So two more to go


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 3, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I don't think PMs don't work until you've made 5 posts. So two more to go


ah ok thanks topcat,


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 3, 2011)

hopefully this is my 5th post and i can private message now


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

spiderpig said:


> hopefully this is my 5th post and i can private message now


Give it a go.... It's good encouragement to join in the conversations too!


----------



## Kellie85 (Dec 3, 2012)

5th post so will i see pms now !


----------

